# Old PSE Money Maker or new Tribute?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

IMHO find a Vantage or Shadowcat used. Both proven winners and half the price. 

Grant


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Typically all model bows are only sold for 2 to 3 years, until it is replaced with another model. Does not matter the manufacturer. Pure marketing and sales.

Dietmar Trillus used the PSE Moneymaker to win the "NFAA World Archery Festival" - VEGAS 2010

Moneymakers are great bows. Available used for under $400. I shoot multiple version of this bow. Some setup for Spot with Stan triggers, and two setup for barebow fingers. 

When shooting barebow fingers, the MoneyMaker bow feels almost like a recurve. One of the main reason why I love shooting this bow barebow fingers.

Depends on your draw length, will determine if this bow is appropriate for you to shoot with fingers. What is your draw length?


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

DL is 27"-28" (maybe 26" on my longbow). Thanks for your first-hand experience with the MM. I liked the old school style of the riser. I have a 38" PSE Mojo, with cams, which gives me some finger pinch even at my DL. Did PSE replace the MM with another bow model similar in performance?

Grantmac, thanks for your suggestions. Finding LH bows is usually a bit more of a challenge, but I will keep my eyes open. I hear lots of good things about the Shadowcat on this forum though I don't think I've ever seen one in person.

I'd like a new bow (you guys know how that is), but if I can find a lefty in good condition at the right price who knows?


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Lanny said:


> DL is 27"-28" (maybe 26" on my longbow). Thanks for your first-hand experience with the MM. I liked the old school style of the riser. I have a 38" PSE Mojo, with cams, which gives me some finger pinch even at my DL. Did PSE replace the MM with another bow model similar in performance?
> 
> Grantmac, thanks for your suggestions. Finding LH bows is usually a bit more of a challenge, but I will keep my eyes open. I hear lots of good things about the Shadowcat on this forum though I don't think I've ever seen one in person.
> 
> I'd like a new bow (you guys know how that is), but if I can find a lefty in good condition at the right price who knows?


The PSE Mojo was replaced with the PSE Moneymaker. The PSE Moneymaker was replaced with the PSE Dominator with the shoot thru riser. I'm not a fan of shoot thru risers and still prefer the PSE Moneymaker.

At your draw length Moneymakers makes a fine finger bow. With all compound bows with fingers, I shoot with 3 finger under to prevent finger pinching. Give that a try, really amazing the differences. HTH


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a Moneymaker (2010), and have converted to 3 under fingers - sweet shooter and very low maintenance. $700 seems a bit high. I paid $370 for mine in RH. LH are probably a bit harder to find, just be patient and check the usual places (Ebay, AT).

rbro


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The Tribute is a wheel bow, the Moneymaker a cam bow. Very few people shoot both happily. The lack of a distinct wall makes cam shooters dislike wheels but the smooth draw of wheels makes their owners happy. You will not likely be happy if you get the wrong one.
That's a lot of money for a used bow.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

I do like the wheels and soft wall of my old Hoyt Spectra Eclipse. I am in the market for another bow, preferably new but given the lack of finger bows produced today I'm entertaining thoughts of buying used. Thanks for the input Windrover. I shot my Mojo at the local range Thurs. out to 60 yds. and did relatively well (for me) and can see how a solid wall would be appreciated. I agree that $700 for a discontinued model sounds high and have seen RH Moneymakers going for less than $300.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lanny said:


> Finding LH bows is usually a bit more of a challenge, but I will keep my eyes open.


There is a very nice Hoyt Montega LH on ebay, for $295. You would be hard pressed to find a better finger bow for the price. I have a Tribute (solid bow) and a Montega, and would take the Montega to the woods 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Wow, thanks Paul68! Mind me asking what features on the Montega you preferred over the Tribute?


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

The higher brace height seems to make it a more forgiving shooter, for me. Mileage may vary. It's a bit shorter ATA, but solid in the hand. There are one or two others on here that swear by the Montega, but I'll let them speak for themselves. Montega's in general are a rare find these days, and a LH on ebay probably coincides with a comet, or something.


----------



## Theo (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a 2010 money maker, how do you change the draw length? Do you need modules?


----------



## Theo (Dec 15, 2006)

On the money maker draw length, it's a two cam with a control cable.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Theo said:


> On the money maker draw length, it's a two cam with a control cable.


Sounds like you have the 2010 LF cams version of the PSE MoneyMaker. Draw length modules (for top and bottom cams) are needed to change draw length more than + or - 3/8". What is the current draw length on the bow? What is your draw length?

(For the 2010 NI cam, single cam, the draw length adjustment is on the lower cam.)


----------

